# Hutch van Tiekerhook (the Suttle way)



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I finally forked out some bucks yesterday to get my desktop fixed _(been almost a year, total hard drive crash from some virus I think came from this forum)_ so that I could install my video editing software. My little netbook just wasn't going to cut it as far as necessary hard drive capacity went.

OMG, a THREE MINUTE video, and it took like seven hours to upload (29MB). I better figure out how to optimize it better BEFORE sending it to YouTube. Don't worry, YouTube has optimized it for the viewer.

Anyway, I never thought Hutch would mess with copper or other metal tubing, and to be honest, I don't want him wearing his teeth down. But he surprised me today, and would make Mike proud. Afterwards, I was thinking it would be really funny to turn it into some kind of spoof, where he keeps spitting out the rubber toy in favor of the metal pipe. Then do some major marketing campaign about the despairity for lack of "rubber retrievers". :-D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_eZQgld2xw

I kind of goofed by not making the still pics briefer, they're 10 sec. long, but only a few.


----------



## Brian Batchelder (Mar 11, 2011)

You should take it easy on the pornography and find alternative focii for masturbating. Pornography hosts most malicious software.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Pornography is far less harmful than the real deal. I gained some malware on the netbook too, but at least it hasn't turned into a total hard drive crash (yet).

Funny thing, that I was saving a pic from "1000.com" of a furry (and bloody) cute "zombie kitten", not the sort of pussy you had in mind. I was thinking of using the _psychology of fear_ to cat-proof the next batch of pups from Hutch & Nickie.

BTW, If I do this copper test again, it's going to be with thicker pipe. That 1/8th inch stuff is just too malleable.


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

i like him ..... .........


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You forgot to spin him before you sent him. Test is no longer valid. LOL

The first time I saw this stuff, you had to walk away after throwing it. Now, 20 years later, you just spin the dog. Gotta remember the spin.

Fellatio slipped a little and got excited about the idea of you beating off. All that research to write differently and you slip up over this. Shame really.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Based on where this thread is going i have a visual on the rubber toy and it ain't pretty......

Oh, FWIW - You know did we all go out and throw metal things for our dogs? I went out and threw a peice of downspot and my dog did the same thing - retrieved it, brought back, dropped it and would tug for it if I played the game but what I am not seeing on your dog or the otehr dog is the crazy possessiveness ....... but then all these dogs know the retrieve game so maybe it is moot.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Based on where this thread is going i have a visual on the rubber toy and it ain't pretty......
> 
> Oh, FWIW - You know did we all go out and throw metal things for our dogs? I went out and threw a peice of downspot and my dog did the same thing - retrieved it, brought back, dropped it and would tug for it if I played the game but what I am not seeing on your dog or the otehr dog is the crazy possessiveness ....... but then all these dogs know the retrieve game so maybe it is moot.


Nancy, this video as I am sure you know, is not showing the same thing, as the tests posted. not sure why it is titled like it is.

This is someone throwing something for the dog to bring back. The video bears almost no resemblence to the ones of what Mike is looking for in his tests.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I can honestly say my dog does NOT

He will retrieve metal all day long but brings it back and drops it and will tug if I tug. BUT when I throw a ball, I eitehr have to have other ball to swap, have to say "out" and be quick or he is back on it. Then he will carry that ball for great distances only dropping for a drink of water etc. I *think* that is the difference. My dog possesses the ball but his possessivenss is not strong enough to make him want to possess the metal.

Needless to say he works very well as a cadaver dog and would probably work out as a narc dog but I gather they are looking for an even more jacked up level of intensity and that is what he provides.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> but what I am not seeing on your dog or the otehr dog is the crazy possessiveness .......


You are missing the point. You can make a good dog more "possessive" of it or at least give the appearance of possessiveness.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> You are missing the point. You can make a good dog more "possessive" of it or at least give the appearance of possessiveness.


or you can have a naturally possessive dog, and either kill that, leave it alone, or promote it...


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> or you can have a naturally possessive dog, and either kill that, leave it alone, or promote it...


Absolutely


----------



## Brian Batchelder (Mar 11, 2011)

> If the choice is made to use a pipe as a reward it si important to realize that not many pups are naturally attracted to a metal pipe.By winding tape around it, the pipe becomes more attractive as a toy, especially when it is the only toy available. The pup will soon be interested in the pipe.
> 
> If we consistently do not play with other toys, the pipe becomes more and more important to the pup. Especially when the handler further stimulates the pup during its play sessions wtih the pipe by repeating "good dog" and petting it. As soon as the stops plaing with the pipe the handler shoud immedieatley stop this stimulation. The handler gives the pup a light negative stimulus by saying nothing and piciking up the pup and putting it in its crate as soon as it lets cgo of the pipe.
> 
> The pup soon learns not to let go of it because letting go makes all positive things vanish. If the handler is consistent in doing this the pup will soon become very important to the pup.


Can anybody tell me who wrote that? Prize for the winner.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Brian Batchelder said:


> Can anybody tell me who wrote that? Prize for the winner.


Well you have a few typos in there....but there are also a fair number in the translated work it is from.

Dick Staal

What do I win?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> What do I win?


A bucket of copper pipes.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Brian Batchelder said:


> Can anybody tell me who wrote that? Prize for the winner.


Brian Batchelder, I win!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Brian Batchelder, I win!


No way Stacy.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> A bucket of copper pipes.


No way Nancy. I just know this guy is going to produce something good for a prize. Maybe a copy of Affective Neuroscience or some such tripe.....

I would take itunes gift certificates. One day I want to put dog videos to music, just like Stacy


----------



## Brian Batchelder (Mar 11, 2011)

The prize is another kind of pipe. Beyond that, I shouldn't mention it in public.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> No way Nancy. I just know this guy is going to produce something good for a prize. Maybe a copy of Affective Neuroscience or some such tripe.....
> 
> I would take itunes gift certificates. One day I want to put dog videos to music, just like Stacy


No way JC, it was a trick question. I'm hoping for some Gerben Kamphuis ultra turf seed. Suttle has it and it looks great


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Brian Batchelder said:


> The prize is another kind of pipe. Beyond that, I shouldn't mention it in public.


Are you talking about the same pipe Daryl E. was petting before his computer got fuced up?


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice looking dog... Who is he out of? 

Im expecting a Tiekerhook female pup that arrives this week out of Opal / Nadja.


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Are you talking about the same pipe Daryl E. was petting before his computer got fuced up?



you guys are just wrong... lol!


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Tiago Fontes said:


> Nice looking dog... Who is he out of?
> 
> Im expecting a Tiekerhook female pup that arrives this week out of Opal / Nadja.


He's out of Max / Quick, same pedigree as Catch v Tiekerhook.
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=522522

You guys are right, I was totally NOT following proper protocol. I forgot the spin, demonstration of possessiveness and so on. I just wanted to get something, anything out, and work on my editing skillz. I will pay better attention to Mike's instructional videos from now on. When I've done the spin, it's terribly painful because I only have a fursaver on most times. I've put him behind a blind too, and that's fun. (no peeking at my pipe).

About the possessiveness, I realize you can make it more or less so yourself, but there's an inherent level in the dog that I'd swear I have had nothing to do with in the case of another dog, my little girl Nyx. To my slight irritation, she's more possessive than I'd like her to be. We do a lot of work with two toys, or one bite pillow / one toy. I sure like the way she fights on the pillow, though. Nothin' wrong with that. Little turd caused me a herniated disc and visit to ER about 6 days ago.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Daryl Ehret said:


> I will pay better attention to Mike's instructional videos from now on.


Dang Daryl, didn't you hear? Mike got frustrated and pulled a Charlie Sheen on the WDF so the LHN cancelled all remaining episodes of The Copper Mine. :twisted:


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I'll be danged, where was I?


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

good looking boy, Daryl! Seems like a nice dog.




Nancy Jocoy said:


> Oh, FWIW - You know did we all go out and throw metal things for our dogs? I went out and threw a peice of downspot and my dog did the same thing - retrieved it, brought back, dropped it and would tug for it if I played the game but what I am not seeing on your dog or the otehr dog is the crazy possessiveness ....... but then all these dogs know the retrieve game so maybe it is moot.


Yep, I did. I found a bit of copper pipe in my basement and played with the dogs last night--Remus was willing to play and carry it around after barking at it for a while..I think he wanted his ball!
threw it around today (taped it too lol) and he was willing to retrieve it, but not keep it. He is like your dog--very possessive with the ball, but not pipe.

Griffin wanted to play but would only gently mouth the pipe, wouldnt pick it up.


----------

